# Spot Lock



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a Helix 7 hoping I can hook it up with spot lock. From guys that have it was it worth the money?


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

undertaker said:


> I have a Helix 7 hoping I can hook it up with spot lock. From guys that have it was it worth the money?


They are amazing,you will be glad you did


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

I fiqured that but wanted to here air from someone who wasn't a salesman


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

HELIX 7 G2N models are the only HELIX 7 models that can Ethernet to iLink ... 

Rickie


----------



## gillnet (Oct 19, 2017)

well worth the money


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Hoping tax return is good so the price dont sting so bad. I got a 17 foot Fischer , what recamendations for size trolling motor? It came with a 55lb Minn way to small I think


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Terrova 80 ipilot 60" is on my 17' Lowe fm175. Works great.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks


----------

